

Darpa combines human brains and 120MP cameras for threat detection - pc86
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/136446-darpa-combines-human-brains-and-120-megapixel-cameras-for-the-ultimate-military-threat-detection-system/

======
coopdog
It's interesting that the threat signal can be subconscious, ie you notice a
threat but the signal isn't strong enough to cross over your conscious
threshold. But if the computer notices the same thing it will act. Pretty
kurzweilian in that they're augmenting our (pretty good) brain neural networks
rather than replacing them, with the result being an order of magnitude better
than either alone

------
cdcox
Incredibly cool idea. Though I wonder if they couldn't use a well trained
animal instead of a human as the 'threat detector'. This would allow more
direct access to the brain (implanting electrodes in soldiers is not usually
acceptable). It would also allow use of multiple animals to lower error rate.

However, a quick literature search indicates that there is not something as
easy to monitor as P300 in animals so perhaps this is not feasible.

~~~
rubidium
More relevant may be that perceived threats to animals are very different than
perceived threats to trained soldiers.

Plus, why do you want to train animals when we've got unemployment :) ?

~~~
mparlane
They don't complain as much.

------
mistercow
Very cool, but a crucial piece of information is missing, which is the false
negative rate.

~~~
nopassrecover
No idea how many things they're testing but it does mention:

 _In testing, the 120-megapixel camera, combined with the computer vision
algorithms, generated 810 false alarms per hour; with a human operator
strapped into the EEG, that drops down to just five false alarms per hour._

